# NH tornado(s) PICTURES ADDED



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

we just got our power back on bout 4 am seems we had a tornado or 2 come through nh, from what I have heard sadly 1 person died and a couple are in the hospital . 
I was on the computer when it happened, the 2 little kids came upstairs cuz they were scared of the rain (the sun was shining not 10 minutes earlier) then my computer flicked twice then nothing. Our neighbor came over an said the road next to us (north side) was closed due to a micro burst. well we figure no power lets run tothe store. OMG we got about 6 miles from our house (south side) there was a stretch of woods 2 miles wide that were no longer there, nothing just like WOW speechless, we dont see stuff like that here in NH, trees, wires, houses, WOW!. anyways we made it tothe store, then had to come home another way due to they closed the road we came out of. so we decided to go the road that goes directly to our house, NOPE the tornado hit 1/2 from our house and all we got was heavy rain, no high winds no dark sky nothing, to make a long story short we had to go almost 20 miles out of way to finally make it back home. I will get pictures of some of the damage near our place today


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

WoW!!! I am glad you are ok. Tornados are scary, I have had a few experiences with them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

Oh that sounds so scary! I'm glad you're ok and damage wasn't done to your house!?!?! Wow, that is just really scary!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

what a blessing you all were safe. It sounds like something totaly unexpected and you all in your house were like sitting ducks.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

Wow, Thankfully there weren't any tornadoes near my place. We just got tons of rain and LOTS of flooding. Glad you are safe.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

That is so bad- I'm glad you're OK. I have never heard of tornados in NH either.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

I'm so glad that you are safe and your home is fine. It was a blessing for you and your family.

Did your goats/livestock act 'strange' in anyway before the tornado? I know sometimes animals can tell when something bad is about to happen and will act differently. I always know when a thunderstorm is coming, hours before hand, because my GSD freaks and HAS to be in the house.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: NH tornado(s)*

my neighbor said her dogs acted up real weird like, my old dog (18 yrs old) was barking ( we figured at nothing as she is deaf) my little cairne terrior didnt want to leave my side and the 2 kids (daughter and her friend) had to come upstairs into my room with me cuz all of a sudden they both got scared so who knows maybe the kids senced it too. not sure about the livestock couldnt hear them from inside the house


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

here is a link to the pictures I put on my photobucket

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c173/nhhomestead/Tornado damage July08/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, those pictures really say a lot! That would be so scary!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! I am so glad to hear that you were safe. So far I have never been THAT close to a tornado. And I never wish to be.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We had one go right over our house in Kansas City years ago. Most awful sound I've ever heard. Just like a frieght train. Scared the **** out of me! 3 kids, Ex, and me all huddled in the bathroom downstairs! :hug: Glad you are OK!


----------

